# Sticky  🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩



## Rose n Poos

*GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES

PLEASE READ THIS FIRST
What this list is NOT:*
This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum
This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation
This list is not comprehensive

*What this list IS:*
This list is a geographical resource compiled from suggestions by PF members and breeder names found and reviewed for minimum health standards in the course of other research.

This list is just a starting point. Personal experiences vary. It’s up to the searcher to learn what to look for in a breeder and decide what’s important to them. Poodle Forum is here as a resource to learn those criteria.

I'm verifying the genetic and other health testing as far as I can but ALWAYS verify current test results on the breeding parents.

Eventually I hope to add an additional key indicating if Health Testing is mentioned, and results listed or linked on the website, or viewed at OFA or other testing site.

Even conscientious breeders may not keep websites updated - if they have one. Ask the breeder which tests have been done on dam and sire of the litter and where the original results can be seen.

See Health Testing Criteria below.

If I were writing a motto for PF, I think it would be something like “Is It Good For The Poodle?” meaning both the individual pup you bring into your family, and the breed into the future.

*RESOURCES

Poodle Club of America - Look up local or regional clubs for breeder referral. A good resource for a lot of information*








The Poodle Club of America -


We encourage and promote the owning, breeding and training of pure bred poodles and to do all possible to bring their natural qualities to perfection.




poodleclubofamerica.org





*AKC Registry Lookup - by kennel name or dog name or registry number*


Dog Search



*Health Testing Criteria - Parents Are Tested Not Puppies - Additional Testing*





Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org





*Toy Minimum Testing Criteria*
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

*Miniature Minimum Testing Criteria*
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

*Standard Minimum Testing Criteria*
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
*Plus Health Elective* (At least one of the following tests):
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist
Congenital Cardiac Exam
Advanced Cardiac Exam

*OFA Lookup - by kennel name or dog name or registry number - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals*








Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Our dog search tool allows you to search parents and relatives of your potential new puppy by dog name, breed, disease type and more. Look up a dog today!




www.ofa.org





*Poodle Health Registry database*


Poodle Health Registry



*Poodle Pedigree Database*





The Original Poodle Pedigree Database


The original poodle pedigree database, unsullied by hijackers and hackers. poodledata.org is the ONLY URL that is the ORIGINAL poodlepedigree.com



poodledata.org





*Versatility In Poodles*





Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org




Its primary purpose is to improve the health and promote the many talents of this remarkable breed.

*Poodle History Project*
Poodle History Project (archive.org)

*United Kennel Club*





Home | United Kennel Club (UKC)


United Kennel Club (UKC) is an international dog registry celebrating bonds, rewarding ability, and preserving the value of a pedigree.




www.ukcdogs.com





*United Poodle Association*


http://www.unitedpoodleassociation.com/



*Buying A Puppy Safely*








Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com





*GEOGRAPHIC BREEDER LIST*

ABBREVIATIONS/KEYS
S/ Standard
M/ Miniature
T/ Toy
PFM/ Poodle Forum Member

*HEALTH TESTING DONE BY BREEDER - Always verify current results on OFA AND testing lab site of breeding sire and dam of litter*

HT1/ Health testing of breeding parents mentioned on site – info or links provided by breeder – verification by searcher needed of which tests done and results verified at OFA/testing lab site

HT2/ Health testing (of breeding parents) mentioned on site – no info or links – searcher to verify with breeder which tests done and results verified at OFA/testing lab site

HT3/ Health testing (of breeding parents) not mentioned on site – searcher to verify with breeder if any tests done, which tests done, and results verified at OFA/testing lab site.
HT4/ Health testing found on OFA but no corresponding breeder site to review (this for the FB or word of mouth breeders) - searcher to verify...
pending updates

PLEASE VERIFY ALL HEALTH TESTING FOR VARIETY BY CHECKING OFA AND ANY INDEPENDENT LAB.

*Multi State*








Litters From Health Tested Poodles | Facebook


ANSWER ALL 3 QUESTIONS TO JOIN!!! PLEASE note we do *not* allow advertisement for litters that do not meet and *PASS* CHIC minimum testing. Of course the more testing the better. *Things not...




www.facebook.com




Breeders here all do appropriate health testing.

*Poodlesonline.com*


"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!



*PoodleBreeders.com*





Poodle Breeders - Standard, Miniature and Toy Poodle puppies


Standard, Miniature and Toy poodle puppies and adults for sale. Featuring health conscious poodle breeders in the USA and Canada. Many beautiful photos and information about available puppies.




www.poodlebreeders.com





*Poodle Variety Breeders*
(link broken)

*Good Dog .com (verify testing and review site if listed)*





Poodle puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog


Find a Poodle puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.




www.gooddog.com









Poodle (Non-standard) puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog


Find a Poodle (Non-standard) puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.




www.gooddog.com





*United Poodle Association*








Members


Visit the post for more.




unitedpoodleassociation.org





*Poodle Clubs (partial list)*
PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America
Microsoft Word - breeder_members_west_mississippi_may_12_2022.docx (poodleclubofamerica.org)
pca_active_breeder_members_east_of_mississippi_march_17_2022.pdf (poodleclubofamerica.org)

Apricot Red Poodle Club — the club is made up of breeders of Apricot and Red Poodles from all over the world.
Valley of the Sun Poodle Club — Phoenix, Arizona
The Enchanted Poodle Club, Inc. – Poodle Club Of America Affiliate
Central Carolina Poodle Club
Quinnipiac Poodle Club — Connecticut
Greenspring Poodle Club — Maryland
Poodle Club of Massachusetts
Twin Cities Poodle Club — Minnesota
Western Reserve Poodle Club — Cleveland, Ohio
Columbia Poodle Club — Oregon
William Penn Poodle Club — Pennsylvania
Lone Star Poodle Club — Dallas, Texas
Puget Sound Poodle Club
Tidelands Poodle Club of Virginia
Mid Michigan Poodle Club
American Kennel Club - Grand Championships (akc.org)

*US by state

• Alabama*





Poodle Puppies in Alabama, Abounding Poodles AKC Champion Toy Poodles near Anniston Oxford Jacksonville AL, West of Atlanta, Toy Poodle Puppies, Responsible Breeding of Toy Poodles, Poodle Puppy







www.aboundingpoodles.com




T

*• Alaska

• Arizona*
Bernice Cano [email protected] - Vail, AZ
www.gooddog.com/breeders/belstar-toy-poodles-arizona
Belstar Toy Poodles
T
Daniel Chavez- 480-603-6734 Phoenix, Arizona area-
Danfour
M

*• Arkansas*


https://www.sherocstandardpoodles.com/


S

*• California*





Eleni's Moonstruck Poodles, San Diego, California


Southern California Standard and Miniature Poodle Breeder, standard poodle puppies and miniature poodle puppies for sale, San Diego, AKC and UKC registered, health tested, San Diego Poodle Club, Versatility in Poodles, AKC & UKC Showing, obedience



www.moonstruckpoodles.com




SoCal
S/M
HT1


Standard Poodles of Color


Marquis Diamond Standards
Milford Ca
S
HT1





Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders


Established reputable California breeder of champion miniature and toy poodles. Poodle puppies available, photos, pedigrees, poodle information



www.clarionpoodles.com




M/T
HT2


Black Pearl Miniature Poodle San Francisco CA


M
HT1





Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA


Gail Zamora offers you only top quality toy poodles. If you have always wanted a poodle for show or pet visit us for puppies for sale. Located in California!



www.poodletoy.com




Zamora
T









Karamba Toy Poodles


Karamba Toy Poodles. Отметки "Нравится": 844 · Обсуждают: 21. Karamba breeds for quality, aiming to come as close as possible to the breed standard. I consider temperament to be of utmost...




www.facebook.com




Karamba



Sharbelle Home


(link broken- search by name)
S/T






Home | Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles


red standard poodle breeder genetically tested CHIC Northern Califormia NORCAL




www.cinnfullysweetstandards.com




S
Welcome to 5-Star Poodles
S

*• Colorado*
Jim Johnson Colorado Springs, CO – 719-235-3523 – [email protected]
JJ’s
M/S
Harmony Miniature Poodles Arvada, CO - 720-352-3135 - [email protected]
Harmony Miniature Poodles
M








Beauvoir Poodles


Thoughtfully breeding the finest quality Standard and Miniature Poodles in Colorado



www.beauvoirpoodles.com




S/M


*• Connecticut*


https://www.woolnwind.com/category/puppy-litter/



Rodell Toy Poodles (link broken - search by name)
T
www.madelapoodles.com/
S








Home Page


Check out http://songbirdpoodles.com! Home Page



songbirdpoodles.com




M

*• Delaware*





DiMarnique's Miniature Poodles







dimarniques.com




M

*• Florida*








AKC Havanese & Poodle Puppies for Sale in Florida


Forever Poodles & Honor Havanese of Florida has AKC Miniature & Standard Poodle Puppies, and Havanese Puppies for Sale. Click here to view our litters.



www.foreverpoodle.com




M/T
pending update and ck testing
AKC Miniature Poodles
Acclaim Miniature Poodles
M
Anna-Ash Poodles
Piccadilly Poodles
S
Home | Angel Falls Poodles and Amstaffs
Brivali Standard Poodles | Quality AKC Standard Poodles
Piedmont Poodles | World Class Poodle & Dalmatian Show Dogs

*• Georgia*
G8rcreek Poodles
WELCOME Stargazer Poodles
Illusion Poodles
Breckenridge Poodles
Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles

*• Hawaii

• Idaho

• Illinois*


Terrifick Standard Poodle - Poodle - Standard breeder in Charleston, IL, 61920 | Breeders.NET


Terrifick Standard Poodles
S
Bonheur Poodles

Celeto Standard & Miniature Poodles

Natalie's Poodles

DuBois Standard Poodles

*• Indiana*
Crystal Creek Standard Poodles - Available Puppies & Upcoming Litters (weebly.com)
S
Welcome to Azel Standard Poodles
S
Home (weebly.com)
Darkside Poodles
S

*• Iowa 

• Kansas*
Home - Captain Creek Ranch

*• Kentucky*








Cosmic Caliber Standard Poodles


We are working to improve the quality of Multicolored Standard Poodles as well as solids. All of our dogs are fully health tested above CHIC requirements and results are posted on OFA Dogs are not...



cosmiccaliberstandardpoodles.weebly.com




S








 Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN


Mount Bethel Poodles: Raising poodles for over 15 years with integrity. AKC champions, thorough health testing, puppies and dogs well loved and socialized.




www.mountbethelpoodles.com




S
Magic Hour Poodles
S
Home (windsweptpoodle.com)
S

*• Louisiana*





NOLA Standards


Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles




www.nolastandards.com




New Orleans
S PFM

•* Maine

• Maryland*





Home


Home



www.piccolospoodles.com




S

•* Massachusetts*
Stonehaus Poodles
S
*• Michigan*
Home - Standard Poodles Of Forest Lakes
S
Aglow Standard Poodles - Standard Poodle, Puppies, Breeder (aglowstandards.com)
S
*• Minnesota*





Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN


Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN



safrannepoodles.com




M PFM





Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN


Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN



absolutesilverminiaturepoodles.com




M
www.allurepoodles.net/
M





Adelheid Poodles and Havanese, Rochester, Minnesota


Adelheid Poodles and Havanese, Rochester, Minnesota



adelheidpoodles.com




S/M
Standard Poodles | Targa Poodles | United States Michigan
S
Highview Standard Poodles
S

•* Mississippi

• Missouri*








Medium Poodle | Moyen Poodle | Klein Poodle


Noir Poodles is a home breeder of AKC Medium Poodle puppies. Health tested parents are loved family pets. Black, brown, and parti colors in the wonderful moyen poodle size.




www.moyen-poodle.com




Noir Poodles
Small S
Forest Ridge Toy Poodles Forest Ridge Toy Poodles
T
(2) Harten Poodles | Facebook
T/S








Apparition Poodles: Quality Breeder of Standard Poodles in St. Louis, Missouri


Small hobby breeder of standard poodles in St. Louis, Missouri. Committed to breeding quality standard poodles for show, performance and companionship.




www.apparitionpoodles.com





AKC History Making Red Champion Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodles. (patriotpoodles.com)
T?/M/S

•* Montana

• Nebraska*
Alue Standard Poodles
S

*• Nevada*





Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV


Las Vegas poodle breeders. Standards, Miniatures and Toys available in variety of colors: chocolate, cream, white, black, silver and blue. Ash's Mystical Poodles puppies come with guarantee, health certificate, shots and pedigree.



www.mysticalpoodles.com




S/M/T

*• New Hampshire

• New Jersey*








Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN


Mount Bethel Poodles: Raising poodles for over 15 years with integrity. AKC champions, thorough health testing, puppies and dogs well loved and socialized.




www.mountbethelpoodles.com




S


NEW JERSEY POODLES


S


Darkover Poodles | ,


M

*• New Mexico*
Mickey Kern Grants, NM - (505) 290-7835 – [email protected] –
Newmont
T


*• New York*


City Lights Standard Poodles - Home


S
Propert's Way Ranch








Propert's Way Ranch


Propert’s Way Ranch is a small hobby farm in the rolling hills of Western New York. We are a busy homeschooling family that loves animals. Our animals include: Standard Poodles, Morgan horses, a...



www.propertsway.com




S





AMBERDAZE


Follows the careers and lives of our apricot poodles.




www.amberdaze.com




M
pending verification not breeding at this time





Eriand Poodles | Long Island Poodle Breeder


Eriand Poodles | Poodle Breeder | Miniature Poodle Puppies | Standard Poodle Puppies | Poodle Breeder Long Island | AKC Poodle Puppies




www.eriandpoodles.com




S/M





Welcome to Light N' Lively Miniature Poodles







www.poodlebreeders.com




M








Silvabirch Poodles


Silvabirch Poodles. Отметки "Нравится": 2 702 · Обсуждают: 35. We are an AKC Breeder of Merit of toy poodles and we show in conformation, agility and obedience/rally.




www.facebook.com




Silvabirch poodles
T








About your breeder -


A bit about me. Why I breed Moyen Poodles, my strong feelings about perfect health and temperament, and a bit about my professional training experience




www.magentabaypoodles.com




S (small)
HT1
http://poodlesdegrenier.com/
S
Website just stopped working 6 29 20
Desjardins Standard Poodle Puppies and Miniature Dachshunds
Desjardins Standard Poodles


*• North Carolina*


Aery Miniature Poodles


M


Classic/Eaglehill-South Miniature Poodles - AKC "Silver Level" Breeder Of Merit - Home


Eaglehill-South Poodles
M





 Tintlet Poodles


Standard Poodle Breeder located in North Carolina




www.tintlet.com




Tintlet
S/M
Artep Poodles Entry maybe NC?
T
Laminin Poodles in North Carolina | Find your Poodle Puppy | Good Dog
M
Poodle | Tarquin Kennels Inc. | United States

*• North Dakota

• Ohio*
ByRequest Poodles
ByRequest Poodles
ByRequest
S/M
Standard Poodle Breeder | Perigueux Poodles | United States
S
Autumn Shades Standard Poodle's
S
Ghibli Poodles, Northwest Ohio Poodle Breeder
S
Shyre Poodles 
S

•* Oklahoma*





Black Miniature Poodles | Echocreek Poodles | United States


Echocreek Poodles breeds black miniature poodles that are health tested, DNA and OFA certified. Home raised companion and show quality puppies available. References required.




www.echocreekpoodles.com




M

*• Oregon*


NJoy Poodles


S
Standard Poodle Breeder | Cascadia Standard Poodles | United States (wixsite.com)
S

• *Pennsylvania*





Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles







www.farleysd.com




FarleysD S PFM





New Destiny Poodles


Breeding and showing standard poodles for over 20 years.




newdestinypoodles.com




S








Rosebud Standard Poodles







rosebudstandardpoodles.net




S








ThunderRun


SAR Malinois & Poodles.



www.thunderruncanine.com




S (small)
Home Stone Run Poodles

*• Rhode Island

• South Carolina*
Calisun Standard Poodles
S
Shiann Poodles
M

*• South Dakota

• Tennessee*








Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States


Danube Poodles,Natural Reared Puppies, Red and Black Miniature Poodles,Show Miniature Poodles, USA and European Champions, AKC Miniature Poodles,www.danubepoodles.com, Quality Miniature Poodles




www.danubepoodles.com




M


Gwynt Standard Poodles – Elegant, Versatile, Sound of Mind and Body


S








Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN


Mount Bethel Poodles: Raising poodles for over 15 years with integrity. AKC champions, thorough health testing, puppies and dogs well loved and socialized.




www.mountbethelpoodles.com




S

•* Texas*








Donnchada Poodles


BREEDING MINIATURE AND STANDARD POODLES WITH CONSIDERATION FOR TEMPERAMENT, HEALTH, AND CONFORMATION TO THE BREED STANDARD



donnchada.com




S/M





Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas


Welcome to Morning Glory Poodles located in San Antonio, Texas We are small akc show kennel, specializing in winning miniature poodles




www.morningglorypoodles.com




M





Alegros Poodles


Toy poodle breeder of AKC show toy poodles, toy poodle puppies from Champion toy poodles offering toy poodle puppies for sale, silver toy poodles, blue toy poodles, white toy poodles



www.alegrospoodles.com




T


Home - KARBIT POODLES


Karbit
Texas S/M (true moyen plus tails and claws)

*• Utah*
Desert Reef Poodles
Desert Reef Poodles
Karen Green St George, UT - (435) 688-1739 (435) 619-6019 - [email protected] – S

Hunting Poodles (harmonyhuntingpudels.com)
S

*• Vermont

• Virginia*
Epic Quest Standard Poodles - Home
S
*• Washington State*


http://www.kamannpoodles.com/


M






Oakridge Standard Poodles


Home page of Oakridge Standard Poodles, a breeder from Yelm,WA. Breeder of Show Quality Standard Poodles



www.oakridgestandardpoodles.com




S

Beverly Jean Nelson: 206-550-2741 Seattle area
Heatherly
T/M






Home - Harbor Poodles


Specializing in red and brown standard poodles




harborpoodles.com




S

*• West Virginia

• Wisconsin

• Wyoming*
Minarets Poodles in Wyoming | Poodle puppies | Good Dog
S

-------------------------------------

*International

Canada 

Canadian Kennel Club *
CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
*Poodle Club Of Canada*
Poodle – Poodle club of Canada
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club *
Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
*Poodle Club of Ontario *
Poodle Club Of Ontario
*Poodle Club of Alberta *
Poodle Club of Alberta
*Canada’s Guide to Dogs - Poodle *
Standard Poodle Clubs - Canada's Guide to Dogs


*Breeder Listings 

Multi Provinces 

Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List *
Microsoft Word - PCC2022Breeders 3 20 22.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List *
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List *
Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club

*BC 


Alberta *
TEMPLE CITY POODLES
S/T
Seransil Standard Poodle Home
S

*Saskatchewan 


Ontario *
Arreau Red Standard Poodles
Arreau Standard Poodles
S PFM
Standard Poodle Breeder | Boarding | Grooming | Udora ON near Toronto
S
Duenna Poodles – Home of Duenna Poodles
M
Home
M
Adanac Poodles of Canada - Home
Adanac
M
Tudorose Standard Poodles
S
Poodles — Groom to Bloom
S
Elan Standard Poodles - Elan Poodles
S
RockHaven PoodlesHome
S
Pristine Standard Poodles
S
Tallan Standard Poodles
Tallan Standards
S
https://www.beaucanichestandardpoodles.com
S
Home (rayahpoodles.com)
M

*Quebec *
Opus Poodles
S/M
poodlesglow
M

*PEI *
HOME | LeeAnns Poodles
M


*United Kingdom

The Kennel Club*





The Kennel Club | Welcome to The Kennel Club website


We are the UK’s largest organisation devoted to dog health, welfare and training. We work to ensure dogs live healthy, happy lives with responsible owners.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk





*Kennel Club UK Health Testing Guidelines*
Potential dog owners should be aware that, at present, the application of various health screening results to breeding programmes is not always straightforward, and breeders may make choices for various reasons. A responsible breeder though, will always be willing to discuss relevant health issues with you. Breed clubs are often useful sources of breed-specific information.

*Toy Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.

DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders* should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing

The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Toy)>

*Miniature Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use* the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
DNA test - OC
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests *can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Miniature)>

*Standard Poodle*

Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised *to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
BVA/KC Hip Dysplasia Scheme
Eye testing
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use *the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Breed Club test - Sebaceous adenitis
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
DNA test - vWD
DNA test - prcd-PRA
DNA test - PRA (rcd4)
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Standard)>

*Breeder Listings

All UK

Champdogs*


Champdogs Guide to Buying a Puppy







Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®


Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.



www.champdogs.co.uk









Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®


Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.



www.champdogs.co.uk









Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®


Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.



www.champdogs.co.uk





*Kennel Club UK Find a Puppy*





Find a puppy | The Kennel Club


Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk









Find a puppy | The Kennel Club


Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk









Find a puppy | The Kennel Club


Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk





*Kennel Club Assured Breeders*





Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club


Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk









Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club


Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk









Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club


Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk





*International
The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation.* It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.


Fédération Cynologique Internationale



*Poodle*


CANICHE


*Europe*


FCI members and contract partners


*The Americas & Caribbean*


FCI members and contract partners


*Asia, Africa & Oceania*


FCI members and contract partners


*Planet Poodle*


PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine



*Clubs from Around the World: *

The Standard Poodle Club U.K.
The Poodle Club of Queensland (Australia)
Poodle Club of Victoria (Australia)
Österreichischen Club der Pudelfreunde (Austria)
Koninklijke Belgische Poedelclub v.z.w. – Royal Club Belge du Caniche a.s.b.l (Belgium)
Klub prátel a chovatelu pudlu (Czech Republic)
Pudelklubben (Denmark)
Eesti Puudlite Tõuühing (Estonia)
The Finnish Poodle Club
Deutscher Pudel-Klub E.V. (Germany)
Allgemeinen Deutschen Pudelclub (ADP) e. V. (Germany)
Verband der Pudelfreunde Deutschland e.V. (VDP) (Germany)
Nederlandse Poedel Club NPC (Netherlands)
Norsk Puddelklubb (Norway)
Svenska Pudelklubben (Sweden)
*Joker Uszkár Klub - Joker Poodle Club, Hungary*
Joker Uszkár Klub, Hungarian Joker Poodle Club, Ungarischer Joker Pudel Klub
www.joker-poodleclub.hu
*Főoldal*








poodleclub.hu


----------



## Raindrops

Great idea! I've been happy with Misha's breeder.

Tennessee 
Danube Poodles M
www.danubepoodles.com


----------



## poodlefriend

This is such a good idea to consolidate it into one post! There are people on other forums always asking for rec's and I send them here, but I know it takes some time to search and questions don't always get a ton of attention. My breeder is already on the list. 
I don't have personal experience but I've heard good things about Crystal Creek Standards in Indiana, Oakridge Standards in Washington, Properts Way in New York and Cosmic Caliber in Kentucky. (please correct me if I'm mistaken about any of these)
There is a FB group dedicated to reputable breeder advertisements that could be a good place to find more for the list. But I'm not sure if I'm allowed to mention other "forums" here.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thanks for the leads. If they do the appropriate health testing, I'll add them. This list will be for guidance, not endorsement necessarily. The rest of the due diligence must be on the future owner. PF can help by offering information on what to look for. It's ok to refer to other sites like the FB groups which support specific needs. There is FB group of breeders who must do health testing to join. It may be the same one and I have that link in another list. 
I'll add that as a resource since the searcher must join the group.


----------



## Johanna

Rose n Poos said:


> Ok so this time I'm compiling a list to use as reference when members ask for breeder recommendations. I know that even with everybody helping, it won't be a comprehensive list, but it'll be a big help. Names can be added easily enough.
> 
> If you have worked with or know of a breeder that does the genetic and other health testing appropriate to variety as a minimum standard, and you would want to see their name on a collected list rather than strewn all over PF, please respond with their name and location, and the link woud be cool, too
> 
> This thread is intended just to get the names, variety, and location.
> 
> I know I've missed some of our breeder members, and some often recommended breeders, but I'm far from finished. This is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩
> 
> S/Standard M/Miniature T/Toy
> 
> PFM/Poodle Forum Member
> 
> Poodle Club of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Poodle Club of America -
> 
> 
> We encourage and promote the owning, breeding and training of pure bred poodles and to do all possible to bring their natural qualities to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poodleclubofamerica.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKC Registry Lookup
> 
> 
> Dog Search
> 
> 
> 
> OFA Lookup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
> 
> 
> Our dog search tool allows you to search parents and relatives of your potential new puppy by dog name, breed, disease type and more. Look up a dog today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ofa.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Alabama
> 
> • Alaska
> 
> • Arizona
> 
> • Arkansas
> 
> • California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleni's Moonstruck Poodles, San Diego, California
> 
> 
> Southern California Standard and Miniature Poodle Breeder, standard poodle puppies and miniature poodle puppies for sale, San Diego, AKC and UKC registered, health tested, San Diego Poodle Club, Versatility in Poodles, AKC & UKC Showing, obedience
> 
> 
> 
> www.moonstruckpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoCal S/M
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Poodles of Color
> 
> 
> Milford Ca Standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders
> 
> 
> Established reputable California breeder of champion miniature and toy poodles. Poodle puppies available, photos, pedigrees, poodle information
> 
> 
> 
> www.clarionpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/T
> 
> 
> 
> Black Pearl Miniature Poodle San Francisco CA
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora offers you only top quality toy poodles. If you have always wanted a poodle for show or pet visit us for puppies for sale. Located in California!
> 
> 
> 
> www.poodletoy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamora T
> 
> Karamba?
> 
> 
> 
> Sharbelle Home
> 
> 
> S/T
> 
> • Colorado
> 
> • Connecticut
> 
> • Delaware
> 
> • Florida
> 
> • Georgia
> 
> • Hawaii
> 
> • Idaho
> 
> • Illinois
> 
> • Indiana
> 
> • Iowa
> 
> • Kansas
> 
> • Kentucky
> 
> • Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOLA Standards
> 
> 
> Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nolastandards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans S PFM
> 
> • Maine
> 
> • Maryland
> 
> • Massachusetts
> 
> • Michigan
> 
> • Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> 
> safrannepoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PFM
> 
> • Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN
> M
> 
> • Mississippi
> 
> • Missouri
> 
> • Montana
> 
> • Nebraska
> 
> • Nevada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV
> 
> 
> Las Vegas poodle breeders. Standards, Miniatures and Toys available in variety of colors: chocolate, cream, white, black, silver and blue. Ash's Mystical Poodles puppies come with guarantee, health certificate, shots and pedigree.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mysticalpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> 
> • New Hampshire
> 
> • New Jersey
> 
> • New Mexico
> 
> • New York
> 
> • North Carolina
> 
> 
> Aery Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> M
> 
> • North Dakota
> 
> • Ohio
> 
> • Oklahoma
> 
> • Oregon
> 
> 
> NJoy Poodles
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arreau Red Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> Intelligence, grace, beauty and loyalty-this is what defines the Standard Poodle. The original of the three Poodle varieties, they were originally bred to be retrievers. I suppose that people soon realized that they enjoyed the company of their humans, and would do whatever it took to make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstandardpoodles.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarleysD S PFM
> 
> • Rhode Island
> 
> • South Carolina
> 
> • South Dakota
> 
> • Tennessee
> Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States
> M
> 
> • Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnchada Poodles
> 
> 
> BREEDING MINIATURE AND STANDARD POODLES WITH CONSIDERATION FOR TEMPERAMENT, HEALTH, AND CONFORMATION TO THE BREED STANDARD
> 
> 
> 
> donnchada.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas
> 
> 
> Welcome to Morning Glory Poodles located in San Antonio, Texas We are small akc show kennel, specializing in winning miniature poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morningglorypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alegros Poodles
> 
> 
> Toy poodle breeder of AKC show toy poodles, toy poodle puppies from Champion toy poodles offering toy poodle puppies for sale, silver toy poodles, blue toy poodles, white toy poodles
> 
> 
> 
> www.alegrospoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> • Utah
> Desert Reef?
> Standards
> 
> • Vermont
> 
> • Virginia
> 
> • Washington
> 
> 
> http://www.kamannpoodles.com/
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintenance - Farthing Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farthingpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> 
> • West Virginia
> 
> • Wisconsin
> 
> • Wyoming
> 
> 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩
> 
> International
> Canadian Kennel Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
> 
> 
> CKC.ca is your Canadian source on dog breeds, purebred puppies, dog competitions and events, kennel club show dogs, dog ownership, training and registration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ckc.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arreau Red Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> Intelligence, grace, beauty and loyalty-this is what defines the Standard Poodle. The original of the three Poodle varieties, they were originally bred to be retrievers. I suppose that people soon realized that they enjoyed the company of their humans, and would do whatever it took to make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstandardpoodles.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ontario S PFM


Great idea! Thank you for doing this. I am the breed referral person for the Enchanted Poodle Club (Albuquerque, New Mexico). I am attaching the doc that I use when someone asks for a referral. The format is: Name, Kennel Name, Varieties, location, phone, email, web site. I have not finished the list yet - as you can see - California is blank. When someone asks for a referral, I tailor the list to the variety they are looking for. I always include the section on health testing.

If anyone wants this list in MSWord format, I would be glad to provide it.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Johanna said:


> Great idea! Thank you for doing this. I am the breed referral person for the Enchanted Poodle Club (Albuquerque, New Mexico). I am attaching the doc that I use when someone asks for a referral. The format is: Name, Kennel Name, Varieties, location, phone, email, web site. I have not finished the list yet - as you can see - California is blank. When someone asks for a referral, I tailor the list to the variety they are looking for. I always include the section on health testing.



Thank you so much for this!

I thought about different approaches to compiling the list and decided to keep it simple by including breeders so long as they do the correct health testing by variety and the results or links are available thru the website. My thinking is that if they're investing in their dogs and the breed by doing the testing, they are more likely to meet other criteria for conscientious breeding. 

Just by going thru posts with breeder recs, old and new, then looking at the websites, I'm learning of breeders that don't get mentioned often but are definitely worth a look. 

I know this is a limitation by using websites as a reference but as an outsider, I don't have much else to go by.


----------



## Rose n Poos

To clarify, your rec's will always be included 


Johanna said:


> I am attaching the doc that I use when someone asks for a referral.


----------



## Quossum

Crystal Creek Standards in Indiana!

She does all the testing, huge supporter of genetic diversity, does conformation showing and performance--the whole package. Partis and solids.









About


Located in the beautiful small town of Fishers, Indiana. * Breeding to improve the overall quality of Multi-Colored & Solid colored Poodles. * Small in-house Preservation Breeder. We are NOT a kennel...



crystalcreekstandardpoodles.weebly.com













Crystal Creek Standard Poodles


Crystal Creek Standard Poodles၊ Fishers, Indiana .နှစ်သက်သူ ၅,၅၉၄ ဦး · ၅၈၇ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Ethical breeder of high quality solid & parti colored Standard Poodles for Confromation,...




www.facebook.com





My youngster, Spice, is from her, and oh my gosh, he's like, the best dog I've ever had!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Quossum said:


> Crystal Creek Standards in Indiana!
> 
> She does all the testing, huge supporter of genetic diversity, does conformation showing and performance--the whole package. Partis and solids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About
> 
> 
> Located in the beautiful small town of Fishers, Indiana. * Breeding to improve the overall quality of Multi-Colored & Solid colored Poodles. * Small in-house Preservation Breeder. We are NOT a kennel...
> 
> 
> 
> crystalcreekstandardpoodles.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Creek Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> Crystal Creek Standard Poodles၊ Fishers, Indiana .နှစ်သက်သူ ၅,၅၉၄ ဦး · ၅၈၇ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Ethical breeder of high quality solid & parti colored Standard Poodles for Confromation,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngster, Spice, is from her, and oh my gosh, he's like, the best dog I've ever had!


Thanks! This list may actually happen as I hoped!


----------



## Raindrops

Another I considered before getting Misha (litter timing wasn't ideal) was Eaglehill-South. Communication with the breeder was great.

North Carolina
Eaglehill-South Poodles M
www.classicpoodles.com


----------



## Rose n Poos

Caught up I think and back now to poring thru PF for more mentions  

I must be out of my mind. I'm also thinking we could use a list for grooming equipment and supplies rec's along with additional how to videos.

I've used up a portion of the allotted after 24hrs edits so I'll be collecting them to add, hopefully, several at a time. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Countryboy

Serious breeders and mentors. This is where my Tonka came from. Diane and Peter will take you as deep into the Poodle world as you care to go. They hold regular get-togethers and practice sessions for various trials.
Cantope Standard Poodles


----------



## twyla

I'll recommend Rodell Toys in Connecticut


----------



## Rose n Poos

Countryboy said:


> Serious breeders and mentors. This is where my Tonka came from. Diane and Peter will take you as deep into the Poodle world as you care to go. They hold regular get-togethers and practice sessions for various trials.
> Cantope Standard Poodles





twyla said:


> I'll recommend Rodell Toys in Connecticut


Thank you both! I'll add them as soon as I get 2-3 more. Editing allowance changes after 24 hours so I'm trying to maximize each edit.


----------



## poodlelove01

Forever Poodles located in Ocala, FL. Jennifer breeds miniatures. I am very happy with my boy. 
Foreverpoodle.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos

poodlelove01 said:


> Forever Poodles located in Ocala, FL. Jennifer breeds miniatures. I am very happy with my boy.
> Foreverpoodle.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the list for next edit  Thank you!


----------



## Johanna

Rose n Poos said:


> Thank you so much for this!
> 
> I thought about different approaches to compiling the list and decided to keep it simple by including breeders so long as they do the correct health testing by variety and the results or links are available thru the website. My thinking is that if they're investing in their dogs and the breed by doing the testing, they are more likely to meet other criteria for conscientious breeding.
> 
> Just by going thru posts with breeder recs, old and new, then looking at the websites, I'm learning of breeders that don't get mentioned often but are definitely worth a look.
> 
> I know this is a limitation by using websites as a reference but as an outsider, I don't have much else to go by.


All the breeders on the list I sent do health testing. I usually vet them by checking for their kennel name on the OFA site.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Johanna said:


> All the breeders on the list I sent do health testing. I usually vet them by checking for their kennel name on the OFA site.


Thanks for the pointer. I've been following the links when provided on websites. Most end at OFA but a few link directly to the testing lab. I've been using the AKC look up and then going to OFA also, but it would be simpler the way you mention.


----------



## Jkoo

This is amazing. Thank you everyone.


----------



## DUKETYPE

I strongly recommend:
Diana Barone, breeder
City Lights Standard Poodles
Staten Island, NY 10314

Richard Weisman
Devon, PA 19333


----------



## MustLoveDogs

Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments:
Michelle Birchard, New Destiny
Flourtown, PA
Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.


----------



## cosmo77

Oak Hill Standard Poodles in Portage, WI Incredible lady, extremely knowledgeable. 








Standard Poodle Breeder & Puppy Info


Welcome to the Standard Poodle Information Library on our website. Please be sure to bookmark this page as we will add information on raising your Standard Poodle here as often as possible. We hope…




www.oakhillfarmstandardpoodles.com




*Our mailing address is:*
Oak Hill Farm Standard Poodles
W9400 McMahon Rd
Portage, WI 53901-9303


----------



## Rosie's Mom

I can highly recommend Vision Kennel in Oxford Pennsylvania our Rosie a red standard is now 7 years old. We have had poodles for years. Our previous breeder passed away in #010ish and the lady who took over made a mess o...well she wasn’t Elsa Koenig who developed the red standards. MarY Ann Riess began her breeding from Elsa’s digs. The pups are bred for disposition as well as looks and many become therapy dogs. Our Rosie is the perfect dog ( okay, except for her digging for voles) she is the favorite when she goes to daycare.


----------



## Rose n Poos

DUKETYPE said:


> I strongly recommend:
> Diana Barone, breeder
> City Lights Standard Poodles
> Staten Island, NY 10314
> 
> Richard Weisman
> Devon, PA 19333


Thanks, added to the pending list



MustLoveDogs said:


> Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments:
> Michelle Birchard, New Destiny
> Flourtown, PA
> Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.


Thanks. I remembered peppersb mentioning someone she worked with and found them. Already added to the pending list .
*____*

I apologize to the two of you below. I hadn't worded the thought behind genetic and other health testing criteria clearly. I've edited to add that the testing results on the breeding parents must be available on the website or links for the results to OFA or the testing lab on the website, at the least to name the lab and have results visible there.

This doesn't mean they don't do the testing or that they're not otherwise good breeders but health testing is very important and results should be openly available for searchers.



cosmo77 said:


> Oak Hill Standard Poodles in Portage, WI Incredible lady, extremely knowledgeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Poodle Breeder & Puppy Info
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Standard Poodle Information Library on our website. Please be sure to bookmark this page as we will add information on raising your Standard Poodle here as often as possible. We hope…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oakhillfarmstandardpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our mailing address is:*
> Oak Hill Farm Standard Poodles
> W9400 McMahon Rd
> Portage, WI 53901-9303


Thanks for the recommendation. They mention testing but don't provide the results on the breeding parents or links to OFA or the testing lab on the site.

_We do genetic testing on all of our dogs. Results, if requested, are offered for viewing when you come to visit us._



Rosie's Mom said:


> I can highly recommend Vision Kennel in Oxford Pennsylvania our Rosie a red standard is now 7 years old. We have had poodles for years. Our previous breeder passed away in #010ish and the lady who took over made a mess o...well she wasn’t Elsa Koenig who developed the red standards. MarY Ann Riess began her breeding from Elsa’s digs. The pups are bred for disposition as well as looks and many become therapy dogs. Our Rosie is the perfect dog ( okay, except for her digging for voles) she is the favorite when she goes to daycare.


Thank you for the recommendation, They mention testing but don't provide the results on the breeding parents or links to OFA or the testing lab on the website.

** I found results listed on one stud not retired but not on the dam/s **

" We have a history of doing ALL genetic testing on our parents. All of our adult dogs have been temperament tested too. All necessary screening for known problems in Standard poodles has done since our first female, 9 generation straight."


----------



## Poodlemana

Phoenix, Arizona area- Daniel Chavez- Danfour- Miniature
Seattle, Washington area- Beverly Jean Nelson- Heatherly- Toy, Miniature


----------



## Riley52

Countryboy said:


> Serious breeders and mentors. This is where my Tonka came from. Diane and Peter will take you as deep into the Poodle world as you care to go. They hold regular get-togethers and practice sessions for various trials.
> Cantope Standard Poodles


Riley is from Cantope! Diane and Peter were super welcoming and helpful through the process of deciding to bring home a poodle, especially for me as a poodle newbie.


----------



## specie

Rose n Poos said:


> Ok so this time I'm compiling a list to use as reference when members ask for breeder recommendations. I know that even with everybody helping, it won't be a comprehensive list, but it'll be a big help. Names can be added easily enough.
> 
> If you have worked with or know of a breeder that does the genetic and other health testing appropriate to variety as a minimum standard,
> 
> _ETA_ and lists or links the results on the breeding parents on the website*,
> 
> and you would want to see their name on a collected list rather than strewn all over PF, please respond with their name and location, and the link woud be cool, too
> 
> This thread is intended just to get the names, variety, and location.
> 
> I know I've missed some of our breeder members, and some often recommended breeders, but I'm far from finished. This is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩
> 
> S/Standard M/Miniature T/Toy
> 
> PFM/Poodle Forum Member
> 
> Poodle Club of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Poodle Club of America -
> 
> 
> We encourage and promote the owning, breeding and training of pure bred poodles and to do all possible to bring their natural qualities to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poodleclubofamerica.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKC Registry Lookup
> 
> 
> Dog Search
> 
> 
> 
> OFA Lookup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
> 
> 
> Our dog search tool allows you to search parents and relatives of your potential new puppy by dog name, breed, disease type and more. Look up a dog today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ofa.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Pedigree Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Poodle Pedigree Database
> 
> 
> The original poodle pedigree database, unsullied by hijackers and hackers. poodledata.org is the ONLY URL that is the ORIGINAL poodlepedigree.com
> 
> 
> 
> poodledata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Alabama
> 
> • Alaska
> 
> • Arizona
> Bernice Cano – Belstar Toy Poodles – T – Vail, AZ – [email protected] - www.gooddog.com/breeders/belstar-toy-poodles-arizona
> 
> • Arkansas
> 
> • California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleni's Moonstruck Poodles, San Diego, California
> 
> 
> Southern California Standard and Miniature Poodle Breeder, standard poodle puppies and miniature poodle puppies for sale, San Diego, AKC and UKC registered, health tested, San Diego Poodle Club, Versatility in Poodles, AKC & UKC Showing, obedience
> 
> 
> 
> www.moonstruckpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoCal S/M
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Poodles of Color
> 
> 
> Milford Ca Standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders
> 
> 
> Established reputable California breeder of champion miniature and toy poodles. Poodle puppies available, photos, pedigrees, poodle information
> 
> 
> 
> www.clarionpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/T
> 
> 
> 
> Black Pearl Miniature Poodle San Francisco CA
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora offers you only top quality toy poodles. If you have always wanted a poodle for show or pet visit us for puppies for sale. Located in California!
> 
> 
> 
> www.poodletoy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamora T
> 
> Karamba?
> 
> 
> 
> Sharbelle Home
> 
> 
> S/T
> 
> • Colorado
> Jim Johnson – JJ’s – MS – Colorado Springs, CO – 719-235-3523 – [email protected]
> Harmony Miniature Poodles – M – Arvada, CO - 720-352-3135 - [email protected] - harmonypoodles.com
> 
> • Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodell Toy Poodles
> 
> 
> Rodell Toy Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rodelltoypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> www.madelapoodles.com/
> S
> 
> • Delaware
> 
> • Florida
> 
> • Georgia
> 
> • Hawaii
> 
> • Idaho
> 
> • Illinois
> 
> • Indiana
> About
> S
> • Iowa
> 
> • Kansas
> 
> • Kentucky
> Cosmic caliber standard poodles
> S
> • Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOLA Standards
> 
> 
> Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nolastandards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans S PFM
> 
> • Maine
> 
> • Maryland
> 
> • Massachusetts
> 
> • Michigan
> 
> • Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> 
> safrannepoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PFM
> 
> Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN
> M
> 
> • Mississippi
> 
> • Missouri
> 
> • Montana
> 
> • Nebraska
> 
> • Nevada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV
> 
> 
> Las Vegas poodle breeders. Standards, Miniatures and Toys available in variety of colors: chocolate, cream, white, black, silver and blue. Ash's Mystical Poodles puppies come with guarantee, health certificate, shots and pedigree.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mysticalpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> 
> • New Hampshire
> 
> • New Jersey
> 
> 
> NEW JERSEY POODLES
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • New Mexico
> Mickey Kern – Newmont – T – Grants, NM - (505) 290-7835 – [email protected] –
> DeWitt Bolden – Completely Gone to the Dogs – M – Albuquerque - 505-797-1653
> • New York
> Propert's Way Ranch
> S
> City Lights Standard Poodles - Home
> S
> 
> • North Carolina
> 
> 
> Aery Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> M
> www.classicpoodles.com
> Eaglehill-South Poodles
> M
> • North Dakota
> 
> • Ohio
> 
> • Oklahoma
> 
> • Oregon
> 
> 
> NJoy Poodles
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • Pennsylvania
> Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles
> FarleysD S PFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Destiny Poodles
> 
> 
> Breeding and showing standard poodles for over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newdestinypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • Rhode Island
> 
> • South Carolina
> 
> • South Dakota
> 
> • Tennessee
> Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States
> M
> Gwynt Standard Poodles – Elegant, Versatile, Sound of Mind and Body
> S
> Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN
> S
> • Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnchada Poodles
> 
> 
> BREEDING MINIATURE AND STANDARD POODLES WITH CONSIDERATION FOR TEMPERAMENT, HEALTH, AND CONFORMATION TO THE BREED STANDARD
> 
> 
> 
> donnchada.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas
> 
> 
> Welcome to Morning Glory Poodles located in San Antonio, Texas We are small akc show kennel, specializing in winning miniature poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morningglorypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alegros Poodles
> 
> 
> Toy poodle breeder of AKC show toy poodles, toy poodle puppies from Champion toy poodles offering toy poodle puppies for sale, silver toy poodles, blue toy poodles, white toy poodles
> 
> 
> 
> www.alegrospoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> • Utah
> Desert Reef
> S
> Karen Green – Desert Reef – S – St George, UT - (435) 688-1739 (435) 619-6019 - [email protected] – desertreefpoodles.com
> • Vermont
> 
> • Virginia
> 
> • Washington
> 
> 
> http://www.kamannpoodles.com/
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintenance - Farthing Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farthingpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> Oakridge Standard Poodles
> S
> • West Virginia
> 
> • Wisconsin
> 
> • Wyoming
> 
> 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩
> 
> International
> Canadian Kennel Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
> 
> 
> CKC.ca is your Canadian source on dog breeds, purebred puppies, dog competitions and events, kennel club show dogs, dog ownership, training and registration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ckc.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arreau Red Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> Intelligence, grace, beauty and loyalty-this is what defines the Standard Poodle. The original of the three Poodle varieties, they were originally bred to be retrievers. I suppose that people soon realized that they enjoyed the company of their humans, and would do whatever it took to make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstandardpoodles.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ontario S PFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Poodle Breeder | Boarding | Grooming | Udora ON near Toronto
> 
> 
> Breeders of standard poodles. Also provide grooming and board services. We are located 1 hr NE of Newmarket, 1.5 hours NE of downtown Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantope-standard-poodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto, Ontario S





Rose n Poos said:


> Ok so this time I'm compiling a list to use as reference when members ask for breeder recommendations. I know that even with everybody helping, it won't be a comprehensive list, but it'll be a big help. Names can be added easily enough.
> 
> If you have worked with or know of a breeder that does the genetic and other health testing appropriate to variety as a minimum standard,
> 
> _ETA_ and lists or links the results on the breeding parents on the website*,
> 
> and you would want to see their name on a collected list rather than strewn all over PF, please respond with their name and location, and the link woud be cool, too
> 
> This thread is intended just to get the names, variety, and location.
> 
> I know I've missed some of our breeder members, and some often recommended breeders, but I'm far from finished. This is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩
> 
> S/Standard M/Miniature T/Toy
> 
> PFM/Poodle Forum Member
> 
> Poodle Club of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Poodle Club of America -
> 
> 
> We encourage and promote the owning, breeding and training of pure bred poodles and to do all possible to bring their natural qualities to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poodleclubofamerica.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKC Registry Lookup
> 
> 
> Dog Search
> 
> 
> 
> OFA Lookup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
> 
> 
> Our dog search tool allows you to search parents and relatives of your potential new puppy by dog name, breed, disease type and more. Look up a dog today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ofa.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Pedigree Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Poodle Pedigree Database
> 
> 
> The original poodle pedigree database, unsullied by hijackers and hackers. poodledata.org is the ONLY URL that is the ORIGINAL poodlepedigree.com
> 
> 
> 
> poodledata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Alabama
> 
> • Alaska
> 
> • Arizona
> Bernice Cano – Belstar Toy Poodles – T – Vail, AZ – [email protected] - www.gooddog.com/breeders/belstar-toy-poodles-arizona
> 
> • Arkansas
> 
> • California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleni's Moonstruck Poodles, San Diego, California
> 
> 
> Southern California Standard and Miniature Poodle Breeder, standard poodle puppies and miniature poodle puppies for sale, San Diego, AKC and UKC registered, health tested, San Diego Poodle Club, Versatility in Poodles, AKC & UKC Showing, obedience
> 
> 
> 
> www.moonstruckpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoCal S/M
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Poodles of Color
> 
> 
> Milford Ca Standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders
> 
> 
> Established reputable California breeder of champion miniature and toy poodles. Poodle puppies available, photos, pedigrees, poodle information
> 
> 
> 
> www.clarionpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/T
> 
> 
> 
> Black Pearl Miniature Poodle San Francisco CA
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora offers you only top quality toy poodles. If you have always wanted a poodle for show or pet visit us for puppies for sale. Located in California!
> 
> 
> 
> www.poodletoy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamora T
> 
> Karamba?
> 
> 
> 
> Sharbelle Home
> 
> 
> S/T
> 
> • Colorado
> Jim Johnson – JJ’s – MS – Colorado Springs, CO – 719-235-3523 – [email protected]
> Harmony Miniature Poodles – M – Arvada, CO - 720-352-3135 - [email protected] - harmonypoodles.com
> 
> • Connecticut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodell Toy Poodles
> 
> 
> Rodell Toy Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rodelltoypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> www.madelapoodles.com/
> S
> 
> • Delaware
> 
> • Florida
> 
> • Georgia
> 
> • Hawaii
> 
> • Idaho
> 
> • Illinois
> 
> • Indiana
> About
> S
> • Iowa
> 
> • Kansas
> 
> • Kentucky
> Cosmic caliber standard poodles
> S
> • Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOLA Standards
> 
> 
> Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nolastandards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans S PFM
> 
> • Maine
> 
> • Maryland
> 
> • Massachusetts
> 
> • Michigan
> 
> • Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> 
> safrannepoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PFM
> 
> Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN
> M
> 
> • Mississippi
> 
> • Missouri
> 
> • Montana
> 
> • Nebraska
> 
> • Nevada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV
> 
> 
> Las Vegas poodle breeders. Standards, Miniatures and Toys available in variety of colors: chocolate, cream, white, black, silver and blue. Ash's Mystical Poodles puppies come with guarantee, health certificate, shots and pedigree.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mysticalpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> 
> • New Hampshire
> 
> • New Jersey
> 
> 
> NEW JERSEY POODLES
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • New Mexico
> Mickey Kern – Newmont – T – Grants, NM - (505) 290-7835 – [email protected] –
> DeWitt Bolden – Completely Gone to the Dogs – M – Albuquerque - 505-797-1653
> • New York
> Propert's Way Ranch
> S
> City Lights Standard Poodles - Home
> S
> 
> • North Carolina
> 
> 
> Aery Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> M
> www.classicpoodles.com
> Eaglehill-South Poodles
> M
> • North Dakota
> 
> • Ohio
> 
> • Oklahoma
> 
> • Oregon
> 
> 
> NJoy Poodles
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • Pennsylvania
> Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles
> FarleysD S PFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Destiny Poodles
> 
> 
> Breeding and showing standard poodles for over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newdestinypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • Rhode Island
> 
> • South Carolina
> 
> • South Dakota
> 
> • Tennessee
> Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States
> M
> Gwynt Standard Poodles – Elegant, Versatile, Sound of Mind and Body
> S
> Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN
> S
> • Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnchada Poodles
> 
> 
> BREEDING MINIATURE AND STANDARD POODLES WITH CONSIDERATION FOR TEMPERAMENT, HEALTH, AND CONFORMATION TO THE BREED STANDARD
> 
> 
> 
> donnchada.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas
> 
> 
> Welcome to Morning Glory Poodles located in San Antonio, Texas We are small akc show kennel, specializing in winning miniature poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morningglorypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alegros Poodles
> 
> 
> Toy poodle breeder of AKC show toy poodles, toy poodle puppies from Champion toy poodles offering toy poodle puppies for sale, silver toy poodles, blue toy poodles, white toy poodles
> 
> 
> 
> www.alegrospoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> • Utah
> Desert Reef
> S
> Karen Green – Desert Reef – S – St George, UT - (435) 688-1739 (435) 619-6019 - [email protected] – desertreefpoodles.com
> • Vermont
> 
> • Virginia
> 
> • Washington
> 
> 
> http://www.kamannpoodles.com/
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintenance - Farthing Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farthingpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> Oakridge Standard Poodles
> S
> • West Virginia
> 
> • Wisconsin
> 
> • Wyoming
> 
> 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩
> 
> International
> Canadian Kennel Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
> 
> 
> CKC.ca is your Canadian source on dog breeds, purebred puppies, dog competitions and events, kennel club show dogs, dog ownership, training and registration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ckc.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arreau Red Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> Intelligence, grace, beauty and loyalty-this is what defines the Standard Poodle. The original of the three Poodle varieties, they were originally bred to be retrievers. I suppose that people soon realized that they enjoyed the company of their humans, and would do whatever it took to make...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstandardpoodles.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ontario S PFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Poodle Breeder | Boarding | Grooming | Udora ON near Toronto
> 
> 
> Breeders of standard poodles. Also provide grooming and board services. We are located 1 hr NE of Newmarket, 1.5 hours NE of downtown Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantope-standard-poodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto, Ontario S


in New Hampshire: Crabapple Downs, Colebrook NH. Standards, Moyens. Health testing. Part of the genetic diversity study.


----------



## Rose n Poos

specie said:


> in New Hampshire: Crabapple Downs, Colebrook NH. Standards, Moyens. Health testing. Part of the genetic diversity study.


Thanks for the recommendation. I've looked over the website and she does mention testing and the Poodle Health Registry but does not provide testing results of the breeding parents or links to OFA or the testing lab on the website.

Websites can be the last place a breeder pays attention to but is likely a first place a searcher will look. Not having breeding parents results listed or linked doesn't mean they don't do the appropriate health testing but if they have done it, it's much more helpful for searchers to see it at the same time on the website.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Poodlemana said:


> Phoenix, Arizona area- Daniel Chavez- Danfour- Miniature
> Seattle, Washington area- Beverly Jean Nelson- Heatherly- Toy, Miniature


A bit of online research suggests these are excellent suggestions but I'm not finding websites with any of those names, which may be understandable given what I think the level they're working at is, but as soon as I find contact info to add and verify the health testing, they'll get added,


----------



## Poodlemana

Rose n Poos said:


> A bit of online research suggests these are excellent suggestions but I'm not finding websites with any of those names, which may be understandable given what I think the level they're working at is, but as soon as I find contact info to add and verify the health testing, they'll get added,


I don't think either of them have websites but here are their phone numbers, if that would help:
Beverly Jean Nelson: 206-550-2741
Daniel Chavez: 480-603-6734


----------



## Rug Guy

Poodlemana said:


> I don't think either of them have websites but here are their phone numbers, if that would help:
> Beverly Jean Nelson: 206-550-2741
> Daniel Chavez: 480-603-6734


Daniel Chavez is also a well known poodle show handler


----------



## Johanna

Poodlemana said:


> I don't think either of them have websites but here are their phone numbers, if that would help:
> Beverly Jean Nelson: 206-550-2741
> Daniel Chavez: 480-603-6734


Both of them breed beautiful poodles.


----------



## kontiki

Thank you for this! I am so glad that you are requiring in this list breeders that do the genetic and other health testing appropriate to variety as a minimum standard, and include the results for the breeding parents on their website.

I was sent on many wild goose chases in my search by people recommending breeders who 'have wonderful, beautiful poodles', and then having to spend hours and days trying to get the information.


----------



## Gemstorm

I love this idea!
I'm going to bite the bullet and recommend my breeder (I'm on a waitlist for an adolescent started training and to be finished as a service dog). I don't have my dog from them yet, but I've been in communication for about 18 months and think they deserve a mention. 

APAW - American Poodles At Work
Located in Massachusetts
Standard poodle breeder primarily towards service dogs, but occasionally goes elsewhere-- lines have been part of other programs like nearby DoeValley's, who I believe have some hunting poodles. Jillian uses BetterBred as part of her program (genetic diversity tool) and has been great to work with so far, very open about good and bad and indulges my curiosity enthusiastically to talk about health testing, breeding decisions, OFA vs Penn Hip results...she's been fantastic for me. 

Full disclosure that I do not have a poodle in hand yet, but I'm far enough in the process that I'm pretty confident that this is my breeder and if not, it'll be a matter of program and my needs diverging down the line. 

Also a note that her website is down but two public Facebook pages are there.


----------



## Countryboy

American Poodles At Work 
I swear I've heard of that lot before. Maybe in connection with SpooSpirit??
I think she was somewhere in them thar mountains.
Or maybe that's just my feverish brain....
Anyway... love her training videos and tuts! (The APAW girl.) 
My next dog will learn to fetch me a drink from the fridge.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Countryboy said:


> American Poodles At Work
> I swear I've heard of that lot before. Maybe in connection with SpooSpirit??
> I think she was somewhere in them thar mountains.
> Or maybe that's just my feverish brain....
> Anyway... love her training videos and tuts! (The APAW girl.)
> My next dog will learn to fetch me a drink from the fridge.


CB, I love it when you drop by . You frequently write something which causes me to dive into the PF archives and learn something new about the history of PF.

This time, it's that Jillian/APAW actually joined PF in 2015, and before and after that, several members have posted relating to APAW.

🐩 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩

On a tangent, some of you may have noticed that progress has stalled a bit. This is due to several technical issues. One is editing allowances within PF for old posts, another was a problem using Search within PF which was fixed by resetting my network adapter but another issue with my internet provider has had a bigger impact. 

For some reason beginning April 29 I started getting DNS errors trying to access OFA.org and a few other sites, using any device with any browser, while on my home network. Days later I'm still waiting for their next level folk to look into this.

I've got a working document where I'm adding names provisionally, til I can vet any health info mentioned on websites. 

Websites have given me another reality check. I'd wanted to keep the list to breeders with websites. I know those are often the last thing on a breeders mind, but I feel it's a first place many people will be looking for. 

The reality is that even websites which are kept relatively current can still be outdated and some good breeders don't really have any sort of business presence online, unless you count Facebook. Their clientele tend to be word of mouth. 

My plan for adding these but keeping provable health testing is going to be an additional key with probably one of three or four categories to go under each breeder entry like:

HEALTH TESTING DONE BY BREEDER

1/ Health testing of breeding parents mentioned on site – info or links provided by breeder – verification by searcher needed of which tests done and results verified at OFA/testing lab site

2/ Health testing (of breeding parents) mentioned on site – no info or links – searcher to verify with breeder which tests done and results verified at OFA/testing lab site

3/ Health testing (of breeding parents) not mentioned on site – searcher to verify with breeder if any tests done, which tests done, and results verified at OFA/testing lab site.

4/ something like Health testing found on OFA but no corresponding breeder site to review (this for the FB or word of mouth breeders) - searcher to verify...

Anyhow, hoping to get back on this soon. This is a project which could take a long time


----------



## kontiki

I am wondering if some of the employees who used to keep up sites are not working during the pandemic?


----------



## Rose n Poos

kontiki said:


> I am wondering if some of the employees who used to keep up sites are not working during the pandemic?


I'm sure that's a factor but there's others which last mention new or upcoming litters "in 2019" or even further back but they otherwise check out.

As soon as I can get back into OFA, I'll continue to verify and document what I can but I now think that reminding folks to also verify any health testing is a good idea. Something that occurred to me in this process was that the breeders may retire some dogs and add new ones after I last looked at the site. I'll try to have all the tools gathered here jic.


----------



## Rose n Poos

*Please Go to Post #1​​*(link below)* for current List*









🐩Looking for a Breeder by Location? Plus Additional...


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## kontiki

Thanks so much Rose N Poos ! I hope the ability to compile it all together becomes easier sooner.

I suggest to everyone that has a good breeder not on this list that they suggest that their breeder provide the information on their sites that will allow them to be on this excellent list! This will be my first place to look for sure


----------



## Rose n Poos

kontiki said:


> Thanks so much Rose N Poos ! I hope the ability to compile it all together becomes easier sooner.
> 
> I suggest to everyone that has a good breeder not on this list that they suggest that their breeder provide the information on their sites that will allow them to be on this excellent list! This will be my first place to look for sure


Thank you for that suggestion to members! 

Not being able to edit the original has been a PITA for sure, but the most frustrating is to learn of breeders that I feel sure do the testing, but if they have a website it often doesn't contain either sire/dam names or their health testing results or links. Facebook as a contact or marketing method is not ideal for finding this information. 
I am left with going to OFA and searching by the kennel name to see if there's any current dogs listed or by accidentally running across the breeder name on PawPrint or other labs if they've set the profile to public. 

You might've noticed in the updated List more than a couple of references to verify testing with the breeder!


----------



## kontiki

I would far rather some be left out for their own negligence, than that breeders be included who really have not done the testing or registered it. 
It is not your fault that they are not bothering to keep up with necessary documentation! 
We are so glad you are doing this for us!


----------



## themissingpen

Gemstorm said:


> I love this idea!
> I'm going to bite the bullet and recommend my breeder (I'm on a waitlist for an adolescent started training and to be finished as a service dog). I don't have my dog from them yet, but I've been in communication for about 18 months and think they deserve a mention.
> 
> APAW - American Poodles At Work
> Located in Massachusetts
> Standard poodle breeder primarily towards service dogs, but occasionally goes elsewhere-- lines have been part of other programs like nearby DoeValley's, who I believe have some hunting poodles. Jillian uses BetterBred as part of her program (genetic diversity tool) and has been great to work with so far, very open about good and bad and indulges my curiosity enthusiastically to talk about health testing, breeding decisions, OFA vs Penn Hip results...she's been fantastic for me.
> 
> Full disclosure that I do not have a poodle in hand yet, but I'm far enough in the process that I'm pretty confident that this is my breeder and if not, it'll be a matter of program and my needs diverging down the line.
> 
> Also a note that her website is down but two public Facebook pages are there.


Just want to caution you against APAW. If you look into the health testing results of the dogs she's bred, you'll see some sketchy things... like bitches with cataracts, amongst other things. I considered them years ago and was extremely disturbed by what I turned up.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/dogs/comments/8etcph/_/dxyg3eg


----------



## Rose n Poos

themissingpen said:


> Just want to caution you against APAW. If you look into the health testing results of the dogs she's bred, you'll see some sketchy things... like bitches with cataracts, amongst other things. I considered them years ago and was extremely disturbed by what I turned up.





Rose n Poos said:


> You might've noticed in the updated List more than a couple of references to verify testing with the breeder!


As you mention, things happen. Since that was years back, one does hope that she has tightened up the process. I see 45 names of APAW dogs on the OFA site currently. I'm also not looking at every single result nor am I able to identify which currently available pups, if any, came from which sire/dam but I think it's clear that she's doing health testing and publishing on OFA. Health testing is the primary criteria for this list and that's being done. 

It's always going to have to be up to the searcher to finish the due diligence.


----------



## kontiki

It appears that APAW has improved. I would though, appreciate more accurate information. If I look online there are more than one APAW. Is this Am Poodles at Work?, _Advocacy for Pets and Affordable Wellness, etc, etc. I have no clue what you are really referring to without a weblink._


----------



## Rose n Poos

kontiki said:


> It appears that APAW has improved. I would though, appreciate more accurate information.


Man o man, I would too!! It would so make this a simpler task. Your suggestion for folks to contact their breeders and


kontiki said:


> suggest that their breeder provide the information on their sites that will allow them to be on this excellent list


 is right on target. 

All that would take is for the breeder to have a website or navigable FB page or other publicly available site that lists all their current sires/dams and the link to OFA or the testing sites for results, and to keep that list updated. Registry numbers or names would be cool, too. 

Doesn't sound like asking for a lot but I've seen that many, maybe even most breeders, seem to forget that they have a website, or other avenue of making their kennel name public, let alone find the time to update it. If I kept the criteria to my original intent, there would be far fewer breeders on this list, even tho more would qualify. 

This is why I take the fallback position so seriously. If we can inform people of what to look for and why it's so important to the health of their own poodle and the Poodle breed (standards, midcentury bottleneck anyone?), and they have the resources to complete their own, most current assessment, then that may be all I can do. 

This list, as long as it lasts, will always be a work in progress. Breeders start up, breeders retire, the breeding dogs change. I've come to see that I can only provide the tools and hopefully a lot of good choices to use them on.


----------



## Rose n Poos

kontiki said:


> It appears that APAW has improved. I would though, appreciate more accurate information. If I look online there are more than one APAW. Is this Am Poodles at Work?, _Advocacy for Pets and Affordable Wellness, etc, etc. I have no clue what you are really referring to without a weblink._


Yes, they are American Poodles at Work. Jillian actually joined PF in 2015, I think it was, but didn't become active.

I've found a website with a broken entry link but you can still get in thru the side door



Jillian's Home Page



FB








APAW - American Poodles At Work, Inc.


APAW - American Poodles At Work, Inc., Westminster, Massachusetts. 2,568 likes · 5 talking about this · 95 were here. APAW is a small, 501(c)(3) Massachusetts-based program that trains and places...




www.facebook.com





and another FB page








APAW - Poodle Pups Bred for Working Roles


APAW - Poodle Pups Bred for Working Roles, Westminster, Massachusetts. 720 likes · 5 talking about this. Details about sires/dams, relatives and available pups from Jillian Emerson's breeding program.




www.facebook.com





and the OFA link


https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=apaw


----------



## themissingpen

Rose n Poos said:


> It's always going to have to be up to the searcher to finish the due diligence.


Yep I couldn't agree more! I just wanted to share my previous experience and decision here. I really appreciate all the effort you've put into putting together this list and everything


----------



## Rose n Poos

No idea if just a fluke or a fix but I got back in to do some edits. The most current iteration is now back at Post #1 and trying yet another title.


----------



## Lisa A.

Hi there! I'm new to the chat but have read through the thread and am learning as much as possible. I have been searching for a red toy poodle without much success finding a trustworthy breeder. Wondering if anyone has suggestions for me? We're located in NYC, but have a car and are willing to travel. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hi and Welcome!

This thread is Stickied above the member posting section to take suggestions from members for breeders to add to the List only. This thread is not intended for discussions .

If you would go to the same section you're in here, and start your own thread, it will help your visibility in your quest. Just copy and paste your message into a new thread of your own. Also, there are some current threads in that same section from a member or two with the same quest in the same area. You'll see a number of specific recommendations form members in that thread.

Good Luck!


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Rose n Poos... I just came across my list from when I was looking for a poodle here in Ontario. I took out the ones I think you already have and found a couple others. I believe all test, but no one posts their results online  I

Elan
Stately
Pristine
Tudorose
Signet
Rockhaven
Tallan 
Beaucaniche

Ottawa Valley Poodle Club (some mini breeders here too)

Seransil (Alberta)


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thanks! I've seen some of those kennel lines listed in pedigrees. It stands to reason that they are doing the testing. If i can find any current results, I want to add them.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'm getting some results by searching OFA by kennel name. So far I'm pulling results for Elan, Signet, Stately, Pristine, Rockhaven, Beaucaniche and Seransil, but not Tudorose or Tallan. And I know I've seen Tudorose in some fancy places .

I'll get those with results added as well as the Ottawa Valley PC. Another "it stands to reason" is that if they're on the PC list, it's pretty certain that they're doing the testing.

I'll keep those last two on my worksheet and we'll see what happens when I dig some more .


----------



## StandardPoodleLover

Some breeders I have been exploring as I research to get a puppy for my family. They seem to have beautiful dogs and do testing:
1. Stonehaus Poodles





Stonehaus Poodles







www.facebook.com












Stonehaus Poodles - Puppies For Sale


Stonehaus Poodles Has Puppies For Sale On AKC PuppyFinder




marketplace.akc.org




Huntington, MA 01050
2. D and D Standard Poodles
Pennsylvania


D and D Standard Poodles


3.Seransil Standard Poodles








Seransil Standard Poodles


Seransil Standard Poodles. 1,023 likes · 73 talking about this. We are a hobby kennel for Standard Poodles specializing in silvers, whites, & silver-beige. Our dogs are companions, show and/or...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Rose n Poos

Got some updates added in, some US including some Poodle Clubs and a few breeders, Canada got some additional breeders and other Resources, and an interesting International list from one of the Canadian sources. Get your translators out for those.  Lots of nice photos in them!


----------



## Rose n Poos

StandardPoodleLover said:


> Some breeders I have been exploring as I research to get a puppy for my family. They seem to have beautiful dogs and do testing:
> 1. Stonehaus Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonehaus Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonehaus Poodles - Puppies For Sale
> 
> 
> Stonehaus Poodles Has Puppies For Sale On AKC PuppyFinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marketplace.akc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huntington, MA 01050
> 2. D and D Standard Poodles
> Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> D and D Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> 3.Seransil Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seransil Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> Seransil Standard Poodles. 1,023 likes · 73 talking about this. We are a hobby kennel for Standard Poodles specializing in silvers, whites, & silver-beige. Our dogs are companions, show and/or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


I'm sorry I didn't see this before I finished the edit. I got Seransil just added and have the others on my list to vet then they'll come in on the next edit.


FWoP, I think I've got them all in.


----------



## TempleCityPoodles

Rose n Poos said:


> *GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES
> 
> PLEASE READ THIS FIRST
> What this list is NOT:*
> This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum
> This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation
> This list is not comprehensive
> 
> *What this list IS:*
> This list is a geographical resource compiled from suggestions by PF members and breeder names found and reviewed for minimum health standards in the course of other research.
> 
> This list is just a starting point. Personal experiences vary. It’s up to the searcher to learn what to look for in a breeder and decide what’s important to them. Poodle Forum is here as a resource to learn those criteria.
> 
> I'm verifying the genetic and other health testing as far as I can but ALWAYS verify current test results on the breeding parents.
> 
> Eventually I hope to add an additional key indicating if Health Testing is mentioned, and results listed or linked on the website, or viewed at OFA or other testing site.
> 
> Even conscientious breeders may not keep websites updated - if they have one. Ask the breeder which tests have been done on dam and sire of the litter and where the original results can be seen.
> 
> See Health Testing Criteria below.
> 
> If I were writing a motto for PF, I think it would be something like “Is It Good For The Poodle?” meaning both the individual pup you bring into your family, and the breed into the future.
> 
> *RESOURCES
> 
> Poodle Club of America - Look up local or regional clubs for breeder referral. A good resource for a lot of information*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Poodle Club of America -
> 
> 
> We encourage and promote the owning, breeding and training of pure bred poodles and to do all possible to bring their natural qualities to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poodleclubofamerica.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AKC Registry Lookup - by kennel name or dog name or registry number*
> 
> 
> Dog Search
> 
> 
> 
> *Health Testing Criteria - Parents Are Tested Not Puppies - Additional Testing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
> 
> 
> Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vipoodle.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toy Minimum Testing Criteria*
> prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
> Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
> Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation
> 
> *Miniature Minimum Testing Criteria*
> prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
> Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
> Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
> Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation
> 
> *Standard Minimum Testing Criteria*
> Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
> Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
> *Plus Health Elective* (At least one of the following tests):
> OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory
> OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist
> Congenital Cardiac Exam
> Advanced Cardiac Exam
> 
> *OFA Lookup - by kennel name or dog name or registry number - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
> 
> 
> Our dog search tool allows you to search parents and relatives of your potential new puppy by dog name, breed, disease type and more. Look up a dog today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ofa.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Poodle Health Registry database*
> 
> 
> Poodle Health Registry
> 
> 
> 
> *Poodle Pedigree Database*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Poodle Pedigree Database
> 
> 
> The original poodle pedigree database, unsullied by hijackers and hackers. poodledata.org is the ONLY URL that is the ORIGINAL poodlepedigree.com
> 
> 
> 
> poodledata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Versatility In Poodles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
> 
> 
> Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vipoodle.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its primary purpose is to improve the health and promote the many talents of this remarkable breed.
> 
> *Poodle History Project*
> 
> 
> Poodle History Project
> 
> 
> 
> *United Kennel Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | United Kennel Club (UKC)
> 
> 
> United Kennel Club (UKC) is an international dog registry celebrating bonds, rewarding ability, and preserving the value of a pedigree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukcdogs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Poodle Association*
> 
> 
> http://www.unitedpoodleassociation.com/
> 
> 
> 
> *Buying A Puppy Safely*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying a puppy safely - the basics
> 
> 
> We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.poodleforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GEOGRAPHIC BREEDER LIST*
> 
> ABBREVIATIONS/KEYS
> S/ Standard
> M/ Miniature
> T/ Toy
> PFM/ Poodle Forum Member
> 
> *HEALTH TESTING DONE BY BREEDER - Always verify current results on OFA or testing lab site of breeding sire and dam of litter*
> HT1/ Health testing of breeding parents mentioned on site – info or links provided by breeder – verification by searcher needed of which tests done and results verified at OFA/testing lab site
> 
> HT2/ Health testing (of breeding parents) mentioned on site – no info or links – searcher to verify with breeder which tests done and results verified at OFA/testing lab site
> 
> HT3/ Health testing (of breeding parents) not mentioned on site – searcher to verify with breeder if any tests done, which tests done, and results verified at OFA/testing lab site.
> HT4/ Health testing found on OFA but no corresponding breeder site to review (this for the FB or word of mouth breeders) - searcher to verify...
> pending updates
> 
> *Multi State*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litters From Health Tested Poodles | Facebook
> 
> 
> ANSWER ALL 3 QUESTIONS TO JOIN!!! PLEASE note we do *not* allow advertisement for litters that do not meet and *PASS* CHIC minimum testing. Of course the more testing the better. *Things not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breeders here all do appropriate health testing.
> 
> *Poodlesonline .com*
> 
> 
> "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!
> 
> 
> 
> *PoodleBreeders .com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Breeders - Standard, Miniature and Toy Poodle puppies
> 
> 
> Standard, Miniature and Toy poodle puppies and adults for sale. Featuring health conscious poodle breeders in the USA and Canada. Many beautiful photos and information about available puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.poodlebreeders.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Poodle Variety Breeders*
> 
> 
> Poodle Variety's Breeders Directory
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Dog .com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog
> 
> 
> Find a Poodle puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gooddog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle (Non-standard) puppies for sale from trusted breeders | Good Dog
> 
> 
> Find a Poodle (Non-standard) puppy from reputable breeders near you and nationwide. Screened for quality. Transportation available. Visit us now to find your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gooddog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Poodle Association*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedpoodleassociation.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Poodle Clubs *
> 
> Apricot Red Poodle Club — the club is made up of breeders of Apricot and Red Poodles from all over the world.
> United Poodle Breeds Association — A UKC Club for the Poodle and Standard Poodle Breeds
> Valley of the Sun Poodle Club — Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 
> Central Carolina Poodle Club
> Quinnipiac Poodle Club — Connecticut
> Greenspring Poodle Club — Maryland
> Poodle Club of Massachusetts
> Twin Cities Poodle Club — Minnesota
> 
> 
> Watchung Mountain Poodle Club — New Jersey
> Western Reserve Poodle Club — Cleveland, Ohio
> Columbia Poodle Club — Oregon
> William Penn Poodle Club — Pennsylvania
> Lone Star Poodle Club — Dallas, Texas
> 
> 
> Washington Poodle Club — Virginia
> *US by state
> 
> • Alabama
> 
> • Alaska
> 
> • Arizona*
> Bernice Cano [email protected] - Vail, AZ
> www.gooddog.com/breeders/belstar-toy-poodles-arizona
> Belstar Toy Poodles
> T
> Daniel Chavez- 480-603-6734 Phoenix, Arizona area-
> Danfour
> M
> 
> *• Arkansas*
> 
> 
> https://www.sherocstandardpoodles.com/
> 
> 
> S
> 
> *• California*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleni's Moonstruck Poodles, San Diego, California
> 
> 
> Southern California Standard and Miniature Poodle Breeder, standard poodle puppies and miniature poodle puppies for sale, San Diego, AKC and UKC registered, health tested, San Diego Poodle Club, Versatility in Poodles, AKC & UKC Showing, obedience
> 
> 
> 
> www.moonstruckpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoCal
> S/M
> HT1
> 
> 
> Standard Poodles of Color
> 
> 
> Marquis Diamond Standards
> Milford Ca
> S
> HT1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders
> 
> 
> Established reputable California breeder of champion miniature and toy poodles. Poodle puppies available, photos, pedigrees, poodle information
> 
> 
> 
> www.clarionpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/T
> HT2
> 
> 
> Black Pearl Miniature Poodle San Francisco CA
> 
> 
> M
> HT1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA
> 
> 
> Gail Zamora offers you only top quality toy poodles. If you have always wanted a poodle for show or pet visit us for puppies for sale. Located in California!
> 
> 
> 
> www.poodletoy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamora
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karamba Toy Poodles
> 
> 
> Karamba Toy Poodles. Отметки "Нравится": 844 · Обсуждают: 21. Karamba breeds for quality, aiming to come as close as possible to the breed standard. I consider temperament to be of utmost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karamba
> 
> 
> Sharbelle Home
> 
> 
> S/T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> red standard poodle breeder genetically tested CHIC Northern Califormia NORCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cinnfullysweetstandards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> Welcome to 5-Star Poodles
> S
> 
> *• Colorado*
> Jim Johnson Colorado Springs, CO – 719-235-3523 – [email protected]
> JJ’s
> M/S
> Harmony Miniature Poodles Arvada, CO - 720-352-3135 - [email protected]
> https://harmonypoodles.com/
> M
> 
> *• Connecticut*
> 
> 
> https://www.woolnwind.com/category/puppy-litter/
> 
> 
> pending verification
> Rodell Toy Poodles
> T
> www.madelapoodles.com/
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Page
> 
> 
> Check out http://songbirdpoodles.com! Home Page
> 
> 
> 
> songbirdpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> *• Delaware*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiMarnique's Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dimarniques.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> *• Florida*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKC Havanese & Poodle Puppies for Sale in Florida
> 
> 
> Forever Poodles & Honor Havanese of Florida has AKC Miniature & Standard Poodle Puppies, and Havanese Puppies for Sale. Click here to view our litters.
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreverpoodle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M/T
> pending update and ck testing
> AKC Miniature Poodles
> Acclaim Miniature Poodles
> M
> Anna-Ash Poodles
> 
> *• Georgia*
> G8rcreek Poodles
> 
> *• Hawaii
> 
> • Idaho
> 
> • Illinois*
> 
> 
> Terrifick Standard Poodle - Poodle - Standard breeder in Charleston, IL, 61920 | Breeders.NET
> 
> 
> Terrifick Standard Poodles
> S
> 
> *• Indiana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About
> 
> 
> Located in the beautiful small town of Fishers, Indiana. * Breeding to improve the overall quality of Multi-Colored & Solid colored Poodles. * Small in-house Preservation Breeder. We are NOT a kennel...
> 
> 
> 
> crystalcreekstandardpoodles.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> *• Iowa
> 
> • Kansas
> 
> • Kentucky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmic Caliber Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> We are working to improve the quality of Multicolored Standard Poodles as well as solids. All of our dogs are fully health tested above CHIC requirements and results are posted on OFA Dogs are not...
> 
> 
> 
> cosmiccaliberstandardpoodles.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN
> 
> 
> Mount Bethel Poodles: Raising poodles for over 15 years with integrity. AKC champions, thorough health testing, puppies and dogs well loved and socialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mountbethelpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> Magic Hour Poodles
> S
> 
> *• Louisiana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOLA Standards
> 
> 
> Home page of NOLA Standards, a breeder from NEW ORLEANS, LA. Breeder of AKC titled red and apricot standard poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nolastandards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans
> S PFM
> 
> •* Maine
> 
> • Maryland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> www.piccolospoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> •* Massachusetts
> 
> • Michigan
> 
> • Minnesota*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> 
> safrannepoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M PFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN
> 
> 
> 
> absolutesilverminiaturepoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> www.allurepoodles.net/
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adelheid Poodles and Havanese, Rochester, Minnesota
> 
> 
> Adelheid Poodles and Havanese, Rochester, Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> adelheidpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M
> 
> •* Mississippi
> 
> • Missouri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Poodle | Moyen Poodle | Klein Poodle
> 
> 
> Noir Poodles is a home breeder of AKC Medium Poodle puppies. Health tested parents are loved family pets. Black, brown, and parti colors in the wonderful moyen poodle size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moyen-poodle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noir Poodles
> Small S
> Forest Ridge Toy Poodles Forest Ridge Toy Poodles
> T
> 
> •* Montana
> 
> • Nebraska
> 
> • Nevada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV
> 
> 
> Las Vegas poodle breeders. Standards, Miniatures and Toys available in variety of colors: chocolate, cream, white, black, silver and blue. Ash's Mystical Poodles puppies come with guarantee, health certificate, shots and pedigree.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mysticalpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> 
> *• New Hampshire
> 
> • New Jersey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN
> 
> 
> Mount Bethel Poodles: Raising poodles for over 15 years with integrity. AKC champions, thorough health testing, puppies and dogs well loved and socialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mountbethelpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> NEW JERSEY POODLES
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> Darkover Poodles | ,
> 
> 
> M
> 
> *• New Mexico*
> Mickey Kern Grants, NM - (505) 290-7835 – [email protected] –
> Newmont
> T
> DeWitt Bolden Albuquerque - 505-797-1653
> Completely Gone to the Dogs
> M
> 
> *• New York*
> 
> 
> City Lights Standard Poodles - Home
> 
> 
> S
> Propert's Way Ranch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propert's Way Ranch
> 
> 
> Propert’s Way Ranch is a small hobby farm in the rolling hills of Western New York. We are a busy homeschooling family that loves animals. Our animals include: Standard Poodles, Morgan horses, a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.propertsway.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMBERDAZE
> 
> 
> Follows the careers and lives of our apricot poodles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amberdaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> pending verification not breeding at this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eriand Poodles | Long Island Poodle Breeder
> 
> 
> Eriand Poodles | Poodle Breeder | Miniature Poodle Puppies | Standard Poodle Puppies | Poodle Breeder Long Island | AKC Poodle Puppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eriandpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Light N' Lively Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.poodlebreeders.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvabirch Poodles
> 
> 
> Silvabirch Poodles. Отметки "Нравится": 2 702 · Обсуждают: 35. We are an AKC Breeder of Merit of toy poodles and we show in conformation, agility and obedience/rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvabirch poodles
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your breeder -
> 
> 
> A bit about me. Why I breed Moyen Poodles, my strong feelings about perfect health and temperament, and a bit about my professional training experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.magentabaypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S (small)
> HT1
> http://poodlesdegrenier.com/
> S
> Website just stopped working 6 29 20
> 
> *• North Carolina*
> 
> 
> Aery Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Classic/Eaglehill-South Miniature Poodles - AKC "Silver Level" Breeder Of Merit - Home
> 
> 
> Eaglehill-South Poodles
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tintlet Poodles
> 
> 
> Standard Poodle Breeder located in North Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tintlet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tintlet
> S/M
> 
> *• North Dakota
> 
> • Ohio*
> ByRequest Poodles
> http://byrequestpoodles.com/
> ByRequest
> S/M
> Standard Poodle Breeder | Perigueux Poodles | United States
> S
> 
> •* Oklahoma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Miniature Poodles | Echocreek Poodles | United States
> 
> 
> Echocreek Poodles breeds black miniature poodles that are health tested, DNA and OFA certified. Home raised companion and show quality puppies available. References required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.echocreekpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> *• Oregon*
> 
> 
> NJoy Poodles
> 
> 
> S
> 
> • *Pennsylvania*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red and Apricot Standard Poodles | Farleys D Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farleysd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarleysD S PFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Destiny Poodles
> 
> 
> Breeding and showing standard poodles for over 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newdestinypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosebud Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosebudstandardpoodles.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderRun
> 
> 
> SAR Malinois & Poodles.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thunderruncanine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S (small)
> 
> *• Rhode Island
> 
> • South Carolina
> 
> • South Dakota
> 
> • Tennessee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miniature Poodle Breeders | Www.danubepoodles.com | United States
> 
> 
> Danube Poodles,Natural Reared Puppies, Red and Black Miniature Poodles,Show Miniature Poodles, USA and European Champions, AKC Miniature Poodles,www.danubepoodles.com, Quality Miniature Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.danubepoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Gwynt Standard Poodles – Elegant, Versatile, Sound of Mind and Body
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Bethel Poodles, Limestone TN
> 
> 
> Mount Bethel Poodles: Raising poodles for over 15 years with integrity. AKC champions, thorough health testing, puppies and dogs well loved and socialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mountbethelpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> •* Texas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnchada Poodles
> 
> 
> BREEDING MINIATURE AND STANDARD POODLES WITH CONSIDERATION FOR TEMPERAMENT, HEALTH, AND CONFORMATION TO THE BREED STANDARD
> 
> 
> 
> donnchada.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas
> 
> 
> Welcome to Morning Glory Poodles located in San Antonio, Texas We are small akc show kennel, specializing in winning miniature poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.morningglorypoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alegros Poodles
> 
> 
> Toy poodle breeder of AKC show toy poodles, toy poodle puppies from Champion toy poodles offering toy poodle puppies for sale, silver toy poodles, blue toy poodles, white toy poodles
> 
> 
> 
> www.alegrospoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Home - KARBIT POODLES
> 
> 
> Karbit
> Texas S/M (true moyen plus tails and claws)
> 
> *• Utah*
> Desert Reef Poodles
> Desert Reef Poodles
> Karen Green St George, UT - (435) 688-1739 (435) 619-6019 - [email protected] – S
> 
> *• Vermont
> 
> • Virginia
> 
> • Washington State*
> 
> 
> http://www.kamannpoodles.com/
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintenance - Farthing Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farthingpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/M/T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakridge Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> Home page of Oakridge Standard Poodles, a breeder from Yelm,WA. Breeder of Show Quality Standard Poodles
> 
> 
> 
> www.oakridgestandardpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> Beverly Jean Nelson: 206-550-2741 Seattle area
> Heatherly
> T/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerbred Pictures
> 
> 
> We specialize in High Quality Red Standard Poodles. All fully genetically tested, and focus on low COI.
> 
> 
> 
> www.gingerbredpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Harbor Poodles
> 
> 
> Specializing in red and brown standard poodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harborpoodles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S
> 
> *• West Virginia
> 
> • Wisconsin
> 
> • Wyoming*
> APRICOT AND RED STANDARDS AT -----------MINARETS POODLES
> S
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> *International
> 
> Canada
> 
> Canadian Kennel Club *
> CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
> *Poodle Club Of Canada*
> Poodle – Poodle club of Canada
> *Ottawa Valley Poodle Club *
> Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
> *Poodle Club of Ontario *
> Poodle Club Of Ontario
> *Poodle Club of Alberta *
> Poodle Club of Alberta
> *Canada’s Guide to Dogs - Poodle *
> Standard Poodle Clubs - Canada's Guide to Dogs
> 
> 
> *Breeder Listings
> 
> Multi Provinces
> 
> Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List *
> http://www.poodleclubcanada.club/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/PCC2020Breeders.pdf
> *Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List *
> Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
> *Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List *
> Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club
> 
> *BC
> 
> 
> Alberta *
> Seransil Standard Poodle Home
> S
> 
> *Saskatchewan *
> TEMPLE CITY POODLES
> S/T
> 
> *Ontario *
> Arreau Red Standard Poodles
> Arreau Standard Poodles
> S PFM
> Standard Poodle Breeder | Boarding | Grooming | Udora ON near Toronto
> S
> Duenna Poodles – Home of Duenna Poodles
> M
> Home
> M
> Adanac Poodles of Canada - Home
> Adanac
> M
> Tudorose Standard Poodles
> S
> http://www.groomtobloompetsalon.com/new-index
> S
> Elan Standard Poodles - Elan Poodles
> S
> http://www.rockhavenpoodles.com/
> S
> Pristine Standard Poodles
> S
> https://www.facebook.com/TaraDawn23/
> Tallan Standards
> S
> https://www.beaucanichestandardpoodles.com
> S
> 
> *Quebec *
> Opus Poodles
> S/M
> poodlesglow
> M
> 
> *PEI *
> https://www.leeannspoodles.com/
> M
> 
> 
> *United Kingdom
> 
> The Kennel Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kennel Club | Welcome to The Kennel Club website
> 
> 
> We are the UK’s largest organisation devoted to dog health, welfare and training. We work to ensure dogs live healthy, happy lives with responsible owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekennelclub.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kennel Club UK Health Testing Guidelines*
> Potential dog owners should be aware that, at present, the application of various health screening results to breeding programmes is not always straightforward, and breeders may make choices for various reasons. A responsible breeder though, will always be willing to discuss relevant health issues with you. Breed clubs are often useful sources of breed-specific information.
> 
> *Toy Poodle*
> 
> Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
> The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
> 
> DNA test - prcd-PRA
> It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders* should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
> Eye testing
> 
> The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
> From <Health Information for Poodle (Toy)>
> 
> *Miniature Poodle*
> 
> Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
> The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
> DNA test - prcd-PRA
> It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use* the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
> Eye testing
> The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
> DNA test - OC
> The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests *can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
> From <Health Information for Poodle (Miniature)>
> 
> *Standard Poodle*
> 
> Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
> The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised *to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
> BVA/KC Hip Dysplasia Scheme
> Eye testing
> It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use *the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
> Breed Club test - Sebaceous adenitis
> The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are available and should also be considered.
> DNA test - vWD
> DNA test - prcd-PRA
> DNA test - PRA (rcd4)
> The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, *other available health tests* can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
> From <Health Information for Poodle (Standard)>
> 
> *Breeder Listings
> 
> All UK
> 
> Champdogs*
> 
> 
> Champdogs Guide to Buying a Puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®
> 
> 
> Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.
> 
> 
> 
> www.champdogs.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®
> 
> 
> Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.
> 
> 
> 
> www.champdogs.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®
> 
> 
> Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.
> 
> 
> 
> www.champdogs.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kennel Club UK Find a Puppy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a puppy | The Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekennelclub.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a puppy | The Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekennelclub.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a puppy | The Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Want to buy a puppy? Search for pedigree puppies or rescue dogs for sale near you. Browse ads from reputable breeders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekennelclub.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kennel Club Assured Breeders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekennelclub.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekennelclub.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder | The Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Search our database by breed and location to find a Kennel Club Assured Breeder in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekennelclub.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *International
> The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation.* It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.
> 
> 
> Fédération Cynologique Internationale
> 
> 
> 
> *Poodle*
> 
> 
> CANICHE
> 
> 
> *Europe*
> 
> 
> FCI members and contract partners
> 
> 
> *The Americas & Caribbean*
> 
> 
> FCI members and contract partners
> 
> 
> *Asia, Africa & Oceania*
> 
> 
> FCI members and contract partners
> 
> 
> *Planet Poodle*
> 
> 
> PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> *Clubs from Around the World: *
> 
> The Standard Poodle Club U.K.
> The Poodle Club of Queensland (Australia)
> Poodle Club of Victoria (Australia)
> Österreichischen Club der Pudelfreunde (Austria)
> Koninklijke Belgische Poedelclub v.z.w. – Royal Club Belge du Caniche a.s.b.l (Belgium)
> Klub prátel a chovatelu pudlu (Czech Republic)
> Pudelklubben (Denmark)
> Eesti Puudlite Tõuühing (Estonia)
> The Finnish Poodle Club
> Deutscher Pudel-Klub E.V. (Germany)
> Allgemeinen Deutschen Pudelclub (ADP) e. V. (Germany)
> Verband der Pudelfreunde Deutschland e.V. (VDP) (Germany)
> Nederlandse Poedel Club NPC (Netherlands)
> Norsk Puddelklubb (Norway)
> Svenska Pudelklubben (Sweden)


Just a quick correction-- Temple City is in Alberta, Canada, not SK. If you could edit that, that would be awesome-- thanks for taking the time to put this together for us!


----------



## Rose n Poos

TempleCityPoodles said:


> Just a quick correction-- Temple City is in Alberta, Canada, not SK. If you could edit that, that would be awesome-- thanks for taking the time to put this together for us!


I will, thanks for mentioning it. I somehow think I pulled that from somewhere online so if that's how it happened, I'll let you know too.
If it's just old girl not paying attention, my apologies .

Done!


----------



## Countryboy

My goodness, R&P! This is the first time I've gone thru your whole thread. What a lot of work!!
Hugs and more hugs... you deserve them.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thank you Countryboy .


----------



## Ava.

Windswept Standard Poodles in Colorado.


Alue Standard Poodles Nebraska


----------



## Rose n Poos

Ava. said:


> Windswept Standard Poodles in Colorado.
> 
> 
> Alue Standard Poodles Nebraska


Great rec's, thanks!

I'll get both on the list. Looked thru most of each site (will finish each in a bit), health testing verified by checking random names on OFA.

Both websites have a lot of relevant and helpful information .


----------



## Olive Love

I recommend: Aurora Borealis Poodles. This is where I got my sweet poodle, Olive.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thank you for the recommendation. As a prerequisite to add to the list, I'll need to find verification online of their health testing. I'd also like to see some info on their breeding program and some info on their breeding dogs. FB just isn't ideal for keeping that sort of history findable. Once that's done, they can be added .


----------



## EVpoodle

I just want to add GaleForce Poodles. One of my friends got a poodle from them and they are an excellent breeder.


----------



## EpicQuestPoodles

Can you add my program?

Epic Quest Standard Poodles
Petersburg, VA 23803
www.epicqueststandardpoodles.com

Every dog we breed has their CHIC number and is tested for regular disease panel for Poodles as well as PRCD4 and Day Blindness.

I also show in UKC and my girls are both Grand Championed.


----------



## Rose n Poos

EpicQuestPoodles said:


> Can you add my program?
> 
> Epic Quest Standard Poodles
> Petersburg, VA 23803
> www.epicqueststandardpoodles.com
> 
> Every dog we breed has their CHIC number and is tested for regular disease panel for Poodles as well as PRCD4 and Day Blindness.
> 
> I also show in UKC and my girls are both Grand Championed.


I've reviewed your information and am pleased to add your kennel. Thanks for asking!


----------



## EpicQuestPoodles

Rose n Poos said:


> I've reviewed your information and am pleased to add your kennel. Thanks for asking!


Thank you for keeping this list!!


----------



## PandaB3ar

Is it possible to add Ghibli Poodles (Ohio - S) to this list?


----------



## Johanna

Rose n Poos said:


> *GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES*
> . . .
> *Poodle Clubs *
> 
> Apricot Red Poodle Club — the club is made up of breeders of Apricot and Red Poodles from all over the world.
> United Poodle Breeds Association — A UKC Club for the Poodle and Standard Poodle Breeds
> Valley of the Sun Poodle Club — Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> 
> Central Carolina Poodle Club
> Quinnipiac Poodle Club — Connecticut
> Greenspring Poodle Club — Maryland
> Poodle Club of Massachusetts
> Twin Cities Poodle Club — Minnesota
> 
> 
> Watchung Mountain Poodle Club — New Jersey
> Western Reserve Poodle Club — Cleveland, Ohio
> Columbia Poodle Club — Oregon
> William Penn Poodle Club — Pennsylvania
> Lone Star Poodle Club — Dallas, Texas
> 
> 
> Washington Poodle Club — Virginia
> *US by state
> 
> • New Mexico*
> Mickey Kern Grants, NM - (505) 290-7835 – [email protected] –
> Newmont
> T
> DeWitt Bolden Albuquerque - 505-797-1653
> Completely Gone to the Dogs
> M


Wonderful resource. Please delete DeWitt Bolden from the list - he died earlier this year. And add the Enchanted Poodle Club (New Mexico). The web site is enchantedpoodleclub.com.

Thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos

PandaB3ar said:


> Is it possible to add Ghibli Poodles (Ohio - S) to this list?


Thank you for the rec. Ghibli well meets the criteria and I'll get them in asap. 



Johanna said:


> Wonderful resource. Please delete DeWitt Bolden from the list - he died earlier this year. And add the Enchanted Poodle Club (New Mexico). The web site is enchantedpoodleclub.com.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you. I'm sorry to learn another fine poodler is gone from the ranks. I'll add the EPC asap also. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## naybaloog

The initial list needs a light update... Windswept poodles is no longer in Colorado. They are now in Kentucky.


----------



## Rose n Poos

naybaloog said:


> The initial list needs a light update... Windswept poodles is no longer in Colorado. They are now in Kentucky.


Thanks, updated


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I just looked over the CA breeders and I can tell you at least one of them is NOT an ethical breeder. They look GREAT on paper and many on the forum have recommended them. Always go see the breeder in person and ask a ton of questions!!!


----------



## Rose n Poos

MaizieFrosty said:


> I just looked over the CA breeders and I can tell you at least one of them is NOT an ethical breeder. They look GREAT on paper and many on the forum have recommended them. Always go see the breeder in person and ask a ton of questions!!!


I agree that the buyer ALWAYS needs to do their own investigation so that's why it was noted in the opening along with the disclaimer for PF. Some things always bear repeating, so thank you for the reminder .

It's impossible for me or anyone to fully vet every breeder, so for the List I stuck to criteria that can be found by anyone online or requesting access to or copies of the info from the breeder. That's the minimum of health testing.

Given the information of what to look for and the tools to find that info, the searcher will be better able to discern what kind of breeder they are looking at. The info and tools go well beyond the List. They're all thru PF .

There have been respected breeders who've lost their way so getting feedback, within the Rules, from members when that breeder comes up helps the next on their poodle quest.


----------



## naybaloog

I would also like to recommend Cascadia Standard Poodles in Oregon. They won't have a liter until 2023 so I decided to pass on getting a pup from them but, as far as I'm aware, they do all the testing, are part of UC davis's study, and use Puppy culture.

They also keep dew claws and tails natural so an option for someone who prefers that.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'll check them out and add them after I verify . Thanks for the rec.


----------



## LittleCloud

We have two poodle clubs in Hungary with some English information too:






Joker Uszkár Klub - Joker Poodle Club, Hungary


Joker Uszkár Klub, Hungarian Joker Poodle Club, Ungarischer Joker Pudel Klub



www.joker-poodleclub.hu









Főoldal







poodleclub.hu





Hopefully it helps someone looking for a dog in this region.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thank you! I've got them in.


----------



## RylieJames

If you're still taking suggestions to add to the list, I have the following:
Angel Falls (FL) Home | Angel Falls Poodles and Amstaffs
Brivali (FL) Brivali Standard Poodles | Quality AKC Standard Poodles
Stargazer (GA) WELCOME
Illusion (GA) Illusion Poodles
Breckenridge (GA) Breckenridge Poodles
Piedmont (FL) Piedmont Poodles | World Class Poodle & Dalmatian Show Dogs
Louter Creek (GA) Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles
Tarquin (NC) https://www.tarquinkennels.com/
Stone Run (PA) http://stone-run.com/


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thanks! I'm familiar with a few of those names but haven't added much in a while. As soon as I can verify the OFA testing and review PF for +/- comments, I'll get them added.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I've vetted them all (yours took a bit of detective work ) so I'll get them entered over the next day or three . Thanks for the rec's!


----------



## PoodlesinMass

specie said:


> in New Hampshire: Crabapple Downs, Colebrook NH. Standards, Moyens. Health testing. Part of the genetic diversity study.


Does not do health testing, have seen temperament issues when meeting dogs bred by her in town


----------



## kontiki

Have you looked at Vitality Farm in Idaho? They use Puppy Culture and do so much socialization and experience exposure for their puppies. https://vitality-farm.com/


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'll check them out. Thanks!


----------



## darksidepoodles

My Site






darksidepoodles.weebly.com




Darkside Poodles 
Indiana


----------



## kuriooo

I have a couple of Michigan suggestions - there is a Mid-Michigan Poodle Club.

Two breeders to add who I think will pass the “good breeder test” - Targa, Highview).


----------



## Mfmst

American Kennel Club - Grand Championships I listed this link a while ago. Conformation breeders who win are highly likely to do all the PCA health testing and stand behind their line. May yield some new breeders to contact. Great resource post !


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'm sorry that I hadn't seen that before but I agree it's very likely to be a good resource. Thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thanks for the latest recommendations. We're still hoping for some confirmation on one but the rest are now listed.


----------

